# Sir Vape - Our New Courier Rates :)



## Sir Vape (30/10/14)

Sir Vape now offers overnight deliveries to all main centres countrywide at R75. 

We now offer same day local Durban and surrounds at R45. (As long as orders are placed on the day before 9:00am or overnight will apply)

For outlying areas additional charges will apply and could take up to 2-3 days.

Shipping rates have been updated on the website.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

Nice!

Do you have any idea when we can look forward to 18mg?


----------



## Sir Vape (30/10/14)

Next week bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (30/10/14)

Can we collect COD in Dbn?


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Next week bro.



Awesome!


----------



## Sir Vape (30/10/14)

Of course. Pm me or email me to arrange


----------



## BigGuy (30/10/14)

@r0gue z0mbie The juices that are arriving in 18 mg are the following. "Cats Meow" "Blueberry Hill" "Strawberry Fields" "Dolly's Blue Ribbon" "Country Bumpkin" "Rocket Blend" Vanilla Caramel Spice Reaper Blend "Six Tobacco Blend" I hope that gives you 18mg junkies something to order lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (30/10/14)

@r0gue z0mbie here are the links to their reviews.

http://rocketfuelvapes.com/eliquid/cats-meow/
http://rocketfuelvapes.com/eliquid/blueberry-hill-tobacco/
http://rocketfuelvapes.com/eliquid/strawberry-fields/
http://rocketfuelvapes.com/eliquid/dollys-blue-ribbon/
http://rocketfuelvapes.com/eliquid/country-bumpkin/
http://rocketfuelvapes.com/eliquid/rocket-blend/
http://rocketfuelvapes.com/eliquid/reaper-blend/


They will be in 30ml bottles and what i can tell you is that they will be a lot cheaper than your are used to paying for 30ml bottles so hold onto some of the wages for these he he he he. Final pricing will go up on the day of release.

Thanking you in advance.

Team SIR VAPE

the BIG GUY and the HOBBIT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/14)

Nice... Looking forward to some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (30/10/14)

Awesome shipping prices

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (31/10/14)

Thanks @ShaneW


----------

